# Fishing in Jekyll island



## MattyIce (Apr 1, 2018)

Heading to Jekyll tomorrow with my son, any advice on where to go, what baits to use, etc? Just want my son to catch some fish, thanks in advance


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 1, 2018)

Very interested myself, going there in two weeks.....


----------



## Too-Tall (Apr 1, 2018)

Check the April issue of Georgia Outdoor News page 52


----------



## Scallen2112 (Apr 2, 2018)

MattyIce said:


> Heading to Jekyll tomorrow with my son, any advice on where to go, what baits to use, etc? Just want my son to catch some fish, thanks in advance



Whiting and Bonnethead Sharks are your best bet right now from shore. Just head up to the pier, and use pieces of shrimp. Go out to the pier and turn right at the T. Use the end over by Driftwood beach, they seem to like the sandier bottom best. Piece of shrimp about as bug as the last joint of your finger fished on a Carolina or dropper rig with a #2 circle hook. Water temp is about 61-62 degrees right now, so some trout are possible in that area. You can try a jig head with a thumper tail or gulp shrimp off the rocks to the other side of the parking lot.

If the tide and wind get too heavy, you can also try the little lake down at the nature center. It's off the first road to the right when you get on the island, about a half-mile down on the right. There are several very nice docks, and there are some trout and a few redfish in that little lake. Again, jigs hopped on bottom may be your best technique right now.


----------



## MattyIce (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks scallen2112, will try that out in just a bit


----------



## Scallen2112 (Apr 6, 2018)

And........?


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 16, 2018)

Scallen2112 said:


> And........?


Sorry, just got back on here. We did have some luck off the pier to the right, caught some Whiting, a small shark, and 2 Ray's. It was a blast, back down here this weekend,  might try the lake you mentioned this time. Thanks again


----------

